# Emersed Utricularia Graminifolia



## ata326 (Jun 30, 2010)

Hi everyone,

After a little break I'm back in the APC forums.

Now my new project is to grow UG emersed. They have been a little bit disturbed by the extremely growing glossos. So I thought of taking them of the aquarium and making something else.

I've seen many people trying to grow it emersed, and actually some of them suceeded. So I asked myelf why not?

So I set up this square tank 25*25*20cm.

As the substrate I've used river sand and quartz black sand.

I added NPKFe solution to the water, and filled the tank up to the substrate level.

Then I closed the top of the tank with glass so that the humidity levels wont get too low and put a 13W T5 fluorescent bulb.

I thought of having UG's like this one:








(Photo from: http://www.my-mac.net/forum/viewtopic.php?f=14&t=5467)

Photos:


----------



## ata326 (Jun 30, 2010)

There is something that I'm in dilemma, should I have used soil? 

I could not find aquasoil in Turkey, so my two options for this is aquaclay or regular soil.


----------



## ata326 (Jun 30, 2010)

An article about UG from Tropica:

http://www.tropica.com/advising/plant-articles/utricularia-graminifolia.aspx

It is said that the plant does not need any nutrient rich substrate to support growth.


----------



## bluediscus (Sep 27, 2008)

Hi, i know this is an old post. Did you succeed in growing utricularia this way? Any updates on your setup?


----------



## Zapins (Jul 28, 2004)

I agree that UG does not need a nutrient rich substrate. It is a carnivorous plant that comes from bog environments low in nitrogen (hence the reason they need to eat insects for food). Soil would likely be too rich for them. But you can always try it out, set up 2 pots, one with soil and one without.

When I grew it I used flora base which is a pelleted clay substrate with few nutrients. It took several months for it to become established and grow emersed.


----------

